# UK Reptile Shows



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Is there going to be a complete listing of all the show dates published on here?

Personally think it was a brilliant idea last year and really hope it can be repeated this year.

We do put a listing of the shows we will be attending on our website www.bigyellowgecko.com but its difficult to update it if you dont know the dates yourself. 

Thank you for your time.


----------



## JimmyMature (Jan 8, 2012)

byglady said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Is there going to be a complete listing of all the show dates published on here?
> 
> ...


I find it odd that no one appears to be organised on this front. All the shows organisers should update their stickies from last year with details for this year.


I've posted a few times asking for dates for this years shows and not one reply...


Amateurish IMO.


Jim


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

*Doncaster Shows*

I know the dates for the Doncaster shows but none of the others.


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

When I or other Admin are made aware of some dates we will make a Thread.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Its only early February I am sure that they will be published in good time.


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Our EHS show Norwich is Sunday 7th July 13.
It's been on here for a while now:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/ehs-shows/888794-ehs-show-2013-booked.html#post10950537

: victory:


----------

